
Show HN: npm addict – Your daily injection of npm packages - mvila
https://npmaddict.com/
======
Fudgel
Cool, could you maybe add an rss feed?

~~~
mvila
Here they are: [https://npmaddict.com/#/feeds](https://npmaddict.com/#/feeds)

~~~
Fudgel
Sweet, thanks. :-)

